# Delaware Reservoir



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm going to be down at Delaware Reservoir on Saturday, May 9th for a day of relaxing crappie fishing.

I'm not from the area and don't know the lake well, please pm me your hot spots and honey holes along with your suggestions of best lures/ baits to use.
I'll be happy to give full credit to the ones that produce the best for me right here when I get back.

Thanks in advance. 





..............


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

As long as you agree to share whatever money you earn that day doing whatever activities you may or may not be doing....50/50


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

There have been some nice fish caught the last few days. The pattern is quite typical for this time of year.


----------



## Capital outdoorsman (Mar 27, 2006)

I'll be happy if we can fish without rain and 30 mph gusts.


----------



## SwollenGoat (Apr 13, 2005)

Capital outdoorsman said:


> I'll be happy if we can fish without rain and 30 mph gusts.


Man, if that ain't the truth....


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

I'm just excited to have a partner this year. If anything goes wrong I can blame it on him. :Banane26: 

Hey Misfit, I finally finished all the electrical upgrades on the boat as of last night. Now I just have to put everything back where it belongs .


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Ruminator, I've been catching some nice crappie at Delaware North of the dam but South of 229. Hope this helps


----------



## ohiohunter43015 (Feb 23, 2009)

CHOPIQ said:


> Ruminator, I've been catching some nice crappie at Delaware North of the dam but South of 229. Hope this helps


Please quit giving out all of my secret spots!! Thanks!


----------



## DelawareAngler (Mar 19, 2009)

how were the Eyes OhioHunter?


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

CHOPIQ said:


> Ruminator, I've been catching some nice crappie at Delaware North of the dam but South of 229. Hope this helps


If I told you that was not where I was getting them, then you would have a good idea of where I was fishing, so I am not going to be foolish enough to do that.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Kyle that made it to easy to figure out!!  The question is will they stay there! Should be a interesting tourney the way things are shapingup on the lake. Hows young one doing? I say follow Net with all those gps cordinates he has.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> I'm just excited to have a partner this year. If anything goes wrong I can blame it on him.


that's something i've come to expect from all my fishing partners

just get things back togetrher,as we're only a week out


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

no crappie left in delaware i caught them all last week at that spot that chopiq told you guys about


----------



## CRAPPIECOMMANDER (Feb 25, 2006)

There are crappies in Delaware? I thought carp and catfish were the only thing swimmin around in that mudhole.


----------



## sowbelly101 (Apr 5, 2004)

Where do you guys usually catch them when its muddy? 

Sow


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

in the water


----------



## Skunked-Joe (Jun 15, 2007)

Anyone know of any bait shops around Delaware Lake if you could give me name an location would be great Thanks


----------



## F1504X4 (Mar 23, 2008)

There is a place 4-5 miles north of the park entrance on st rt 229 called Norton Sporting goods. It's just west of 23. If you go south of the park entrance to Obee's Deli, on the west side of 23 about 4 miles south. Norton opens around 7 i think and Obees is open at 7 if not earlier. Obee's in also a gas station and it's just north of the McD's. Hope this helps.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

norton does not open until 8


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

I got a good minnow count at Norton last saturday. 
Good selection of terminal tackle but very expensive. 
They had a bunch of those clear plastic Frabill crappie checkers on the counter, so I finally broke down and bought one. Pretty cool! Makes it real easy to measure your crappie without them flopping all over the place .


----------



## F1504X4 (Mar 23, 2008)

A couple weeks ago i called in to Norton and they told me they opened at 7, so I was there at 655am waiting to get bait. I sat outside until 730 and still nobody showed up so i went to Obees. There must be some confusion between the opening crew and the closing crew, lol. This is not the first time this has happened. Unfortunately the options for bait a very limited in the area. I really miss the bait store that was down by the dam, it was torn down a couple years ago. They opened at 6am every morning and never skimped on the minnows, but those days are long gone.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

your talking about something fishy right. i remember goign in there when i was a little kid with my dad and they had those 2 crappie in the aquarium those things where huge. 

the only thing i can complain about at nortons is they do not open up early enough.
if you want cheap tackle go to wal-mart i personally don't mind paying a little extra for some personality and very decent fishing reports. maybe i'm bias because i only live about 10 min away and know most of them by name


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

The only thing I hate about Obees is they count every single minnow they put in the bucket - Come on Man you pay by the pound just put some minnows in.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> The only thing I hate about Obees is they count every single minnow they put in the bucket - Come on Man you pay by the pound just put some minnows in.


the hell you say
been there once(first ogf tourney).that was enough.toad was with me and thought i was gonna choke the guy before we got out,LOL.
i checked the bucket when i paid,and besides the stingy count,found a bunch of dead minnies.told the guy and he just gave me "that look".
so i pushed the bucket at him and told him i paid for "live" bait and want "live" bait.he grudgingly went back and counted and replaced the dead,but made sure he didn't accidentally give me one too many


----------



## F1504X4 (Mar 23, 2008)

2 weeks ago when i was in obee's the girl said she lost count count. I paid for 4 dozon but got at least 7 dozen. It was nice.....too bad we only needed 6 minnows all day. The rest were dumped in the woods. But the ***** were happy.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

could have made a donation to my bait tank


----------



## DelawareAngler (Mar 19, 2009)

misfit said:


> the hell you say
> been there once(first ogf tourney).that was enough.toad was with me and thought i was gonna choke the guy before we got out,LOL.
> i checked the bucket when i paid,and besides the stingy count,found a bunch of dead minnies.told the guy and he just gave me "that look".
> so i pushed the bucket at him and told him i paid for "live" bait and want "live" bait.he grudgingly went back and counted and replaced the dead,but made sure he didn't accidentally give me one too many


 Lol ive got in many fights with the older guy and the younger kid. dont go there anymore. The girl is pretty cute but i think she never passed the 1st grade


lol 

happy fishing


----------



## Havlock (Apr 28, 2009)

I am actually suprised to learn there is actually bait in there. I've driven past that place a hundred times ( if its where I think you are talking about) it never occurred to me to stop. a lot of gas stations have that live bait sign out front, but when you go in, it's just an old dorm fridge full of frozen night-crawlers.


----------

